# lenze servo motor & absolute encoder



## MAHER (12 März 2011)

Hi all
i have got  lenze servo motor type ( MDSKSAG071-33 ) ,
but i need to change it's absolute encoder by new one  type ( SCM70-HLZ0-S05 )

but i donn't know what is step which i have to make it to adjust the 0 position of the encoder .

Best regards

Maher


----------



## IBN-Service (12 März 2011)

puh...

why you have to change?

I am afraid, it is not possible without special instruments.

But may be, some other user has better ideas...?


----------



## MAHER (12 März 2011)

Because the old is damaged

please i need help


----------



## IBN-Service (12 März 2011)

My opinion: change the complete motor...

how many kw (hp) ?


----------



## MAHER (12 März 2011)

rated power is 4.7KW

but i bought already  the encoder


----------



## IBN-Service (12 März 2011)

Sorry MAHER, but I cant help you.

If I have a damaged Encoder that is fixed onto
a servodrive shaft, I will change the complete 
motor.

I never changed the very encoder.

May be, an other User can give you more informations, 
good look!


----------



## MAHER (13 März 2011)

Please any body help
This subject is urgently

Best regards

Maher


----------



## Per (14 März 2011)

*Rotor position adjustment*


1.     Make electrical installation (mains supply, motor, feedback etc.)     
2. Set controller inhibit at terminal 28 => low 
3. Swich     on voltage supply 
4. Establish communication with controller for     commissioning via PC or plug in keypad 
5. C0173: Set correct     mains voltage (e. g. for 400 V = 1) 
6. C0086: Select motor 
7.     C0025: Select encoder type (310 = SingleTurn; 410 = MultiTurn) 
8.     C0421 = 8 V; Set voltage supply for absolute value encoder 
9. If     necessary, adjust rotor position (required only if no Lenze motor is     used or an encoder was mounted subsequently; proceed as described in     the operating instructions) 
10. SAVE parameter uncer C0003 = 1     
11. SWITCH OFF and ON POWER SUPPLY  of controller! 
12.     After having entered further application-relevant parameters, enable     the controller (terminal 28 = high) and enter speed setpoint via     selected setpoint channel 
 
To ensure an error-free operation, the controller must recognise the rotor position of the motor. If an absolute value encoder is set as feedback system (C0025) when the supply voltage (power or 24 V) is switched on  


the     rotor angle C0058 is set to zero and 
the     rotor position of the feedback system and the rotor angle saved here     are read from the absolute value encoder via a serial interface     (Hiperface RS485). 
 
during initialisation. 

This procedure implies that a troublefree operation is possible only after saving and mains switching once an absolute value encoder has been selected.  




System Manual
6.8 Rotor position adjustment


Per


----------



## MAHER (15 März 2011)

HI 

According to your steps and the guide manual i did the zero position adjustment , and the rotor of motor ( after one revolution stopped ) ok , but the code c0095would not be changed to inactive again , when shutdown the power and made it on again and made C0095 active again the rotor of motor moved like the previous step and stopped again ( c0095 not transfered to inactive  ) 

this means that  ( the encoder can not detect the zero position  
I think the problem will be in the mechanical installation .

so can you show me the exact installation way to repeat the calibration again , please .

the type of the encoder is ( SCM 70 HIPERFACE COMPITABLE )

Best regards 

Maher


----------



## MAHER (17 März 2011)

Please, help me this situation is urgent

Best regards

Maher


----------



## Per (18 März 2011)

*Lenze AKB*

Info Lenze AKB:

```
[B]Question: [/B] 
 
How can it be achieved that in case of an automatic rotor position
adjustment with a 9300 servo controller the motor shaft is stopped
completely after a sudden change of position so that the rotor position
adjustment can be executed correctly? 


[B]Answer: [/B]
If the motor shaft is not stopped completely during the rotor position
adjustment and possibly even oscillates, the injected motor current can be
reduced in order to reduce the oscillation excitation. 
The motor current height during the rotor position adjustment is derived
from the [B]rated motor current C0088[/B] entered. In order to reduce the
motor current during the rotor position adjustment, C0088 is therefore to
be reduced temporarily. The correct value is to be reset after the
adjustment. 
The maximum current setting under C0022 has no influence!

[U]Rotor position adjustment sequence:[/U] 
During the rotor position adjustment (activation via code C0095) the rotor
of the synchronous machine is 'attracted' approx. every 2 seconds in 
succession by several stator magnetic fields defined by the 9300 
controller. As a result, the position feedback is referenced to the software
side field orientation of the control. The position between the individual
measuring steps changes suddenly. Especially in case of larger, low mass
inertia synchronous motors the rotor may be excited to oscillate that
strongly that it does not stop between the measuring steps.
Consequently, it is not possible to clearly determine the rotor position. As a
result, the drive performance deteriorates and may depend on the direction
of rotation. If the rotor position is set correctly, the drive performance
does not depend on the direction of rotation.
```
This is all information I have.

 Good luck!
Per


----------

